# stimulus checks. Switch snail mail to direct deposit



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There’s suppose to be a web app coming out next week ‘get my payment’ to switch to direct deposit now. They say it will take months to mail out all the stimulus checks be mail. Switch to direct deposit if you want ur money.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

According to the reports, if you have a tax return deposited via DD then that's how you'll receive the stimulus check. They don't want to use paper checks at all. Now whether they can pull that off remains to be seen.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/non-filers-enter-payment-info-here 

don't know if it works yet


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

They say... If you have recieved a tax return in 2019 they have your
account no. But if you had to pay, (like me) you have to go on-line
and give them your account no. to get a check.
Wonder what that w-site is?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

What if you paid online with bank transfer?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

They also have your bank # if you get your social security auto deposited.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone know how to donate back to the govt to help decrease national deficit? Just kidding, looks like all thumbs posted a functioning link for those in need.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Hm. My money is pending in my account. Iiterally didnt have to do anything.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

leeabu said:


> They also have your bank # if you get your social security auto deposited.


Ya, I heard that today.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

burnsj5 said:


> Anyone know how to donate back to the govt to help decrease national deficit? Just kidding, looks like all thumbs posted a functioning link for those in need.


That link in for non-filers of tax returns, not for people who paid when they submitted their returns.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nothing yet for me I am not holding my breath 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> What if you paid online with bank transfer?


well that had to come out of a valid account. look for the payment to go into that account too.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Friday April 17th on IRS Website they will have the portal to enter your bank info. I am in same situation, I owed last three years so Ill have to enter my bank info...I Hope


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Anticipating the mad rush of probably thousands entering their banking info, you can bet the hackers are working triple time right now attempting to hack acct info.
Think I'll just wait on the old fashion paper check.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

Link to change to direct deposit. It's called "get my payment"... ha. Says it will be available around mid April.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/economic-impact-payments


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I would think the IRS next January is going to want a piece of that check back. This can’t be a freebie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

snag said:


> I would think the IRS next January is going to want a piece of that check back. This can’t be a freebie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I heard it's tax free ... they'll just print another check to cover the taxes


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope so.. still don’t trust em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

My brother got his deposited today. I'm in the same boat, I always pay a small amount (by design, I'm not loaning the IRS my money over the course of a tax year with zero interest), and it looks like they are still working on a way for us to enter our DD info, coming "Mid-April".


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

loves2fishinohio said:


> My brother got his deposited today. I'm in the same boat, I always pay a small amount (by design, I'm not loaning the IRS my money over the course of a tax year with zero interest), and it looks like they are still working on a way for us to enter our DD info, coming "Mid-April".


if you paid via a bank checking or savings account - they have all the info they need to make your deposit. there is not one set of numbers for $ out and another for $ in...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Question....The wife and I are both on SS. I get refunds every year and SS checks direct deposit so I'm ok on this check. The wife has a side business and pays taxes every year but also receives SS. We file separate. Since she pays but they send the SS check direct deposit will she get her check like I will?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Question....The wife and I are both on SS. I get refunds every year and SS checks direct deposit so I'm ok on this check. The wife has a side business and pays taxes every year but also receives SS. We file separate. Since she pays but they send the SS check direct deposit will she get her check like I will?


She should get them direct deposited.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hers and mine was direct deposited yesterday. The standard 1200.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> She should get them direct deposited.


Thanks a lot, got one today, waiting on the other, direct deposit....


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Got ours today. Direct deposit.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Got ours today.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

https://fox8.com/news/get-my-paymen...axpayers-to-track-economic-stimulus-payments/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

You can track payments in the link above 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I still waiting....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tried that site KPI with my wifes info and it said no records found. Checked the FAQ and other info and she should be in the files some where. Hell, I'm 76 and she's 72 and we've paid taxes since '66. I will check again later....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Tried that site KPI with my wifes info and it said no records found. Checked the FAQ and other info and she should be in the files some where. Hell, I'm 76 and she's 72 and we've paid taxes since '66. I will check again later....


I'm in a similar boat.....


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> Tried that site KPI with my wifes info and it said no records found. Checked the FAQ and other info and she should be in the files some where. Hell, I'm 76 and she's 72 and we've paid taxes since '66. I will check again later....


what is everyone's age bracket that is pending a check. perhaps the feds are hoping all of us over 50 die from the China virus first. if they sent the check, it is part of your estate - no check - no liability on their part.

Then the Kalifornia woman can send your $ to Iran too...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm in a similar boat.....
> View attachment 352141


That's the answer I got....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

privateer said:


> what is everyone's age bracket that is pending a check. perhaps the feds are hoping all of us over 50 die from the China virus first. if they sent the check, it is part of your estate - no check - no liability on their part.
> 
> Then the Kalifornia woman can send your $ to Iran too...


Either that or use it to enlarge her vineyard....


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I’m being told the part where it takes you to the next screen to input other info won’t be up till Friday


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Payments go to the lowest income people first.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We got ours deposited this morning in our account. Heard the website is swamped with people checking on the status of there check.wife saw on tv this morning that the pres- wants his name on the paper checks that are being mailed out, so they had to stop running them to add a signature.. lol..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

privateer said:


> what is everyone's age bracket that is pending a check. perhaps the feds are hoping all of us over 50 die from the China virus first. if they sent the check, it is part of your estate - no check - no liability on their part.
> 
> Then the Kalifornia woman can send your $ to Iran too...


67/62 no check yet


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> Payments go to the lowest income people first.


Well I wont see it until next year then......LOL


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Well I wont see it until next year then......LOL


My bad that is for paper checks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I read on the Huntington bank website that the checks to be deposited will be on every Wednesday. And paper checks will be mailed starting the first week of May . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

KPI said:


> You can track payments in the link above
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As of Tuesday night the side of that web page directing you to where you can add your bank account and track your payment, that link was dead.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Got ours. Going into a new garage door of all things...ours is held together with spit and toilet paper. Now you know why I bought 5000 rolls...


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Got ours. Going into a new garage door of all things...ours is held together with spit and toilet paper. Now you know why I bought 5000 rolls...



Ahaaa! So that's where all the TP went, you hoarder you!!!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

We received ours today and planned on going to the casino and put it on red, but they are closed....
I guess it will pay for my campsite and dry dock this year if I ever get to go to the lake!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Im self employed llc owner, only 2 of us. Essential business, but down about 85%. working 8-10 hours a week, so no unemployment for us. Don't want to fiddle with the loan that I May have to pay back. We may quarterly payments for taxes as we go, usually pay a small amount at the end of the year, or any extra gets applied to the following year. So we will be waiting for checks to show up. Sometimes my tax man, has my wife and I file together, sometimes separate, but either way she will be waiting for her check too.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

guppygill said:


> I’m being told the part where it takes you to the next screen to input other info won’t be up till Friday


It's up as of this morning.I too assumed originally that because I have DD for my Soc. Sec the irs would use that info but NO.You have to input Soc.#,birthdate,bank acct,routing# and acct.# Had to wait about 10min. in queue before getting acc to site-good luck! You also need your 2019 tax return 
-they want total on line 8b and amount of refund


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeada said:


> It's up as of this morning.I too assumed originally that because I have DD for my Soc. Sec the irs would use that info but NO.You have to input Soc.#,birthdate,bank acct,routing# and acct.# Had to wait about 10min. in queue before getting acc to site-good luck!


My wife did look into it today, but she said it asked for refund amount, adjusted gross income, is that not the case? we had an "overpayment" but 75% of it was kept and applied to my 2020 quarterly payments, she didn't know what to put in, told her to forget about it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Still waiting.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm still unclear on one thing.
I,m on SS so I'm good. Wife still works and we file jointly,
but never get a return, always owe. Do they have her info?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> I'm still unclear on one thing.
> I,m on SS so I'm good. Wife still works and we file jointly,
> but never get a return, always owe. Do they have her info?


I don't think so.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Snakecharmer said:


> Still waiting.


I know a lot of people who have revived it already, but all last names were early in the alphabet. I am not sure if they are doing it alphabetically or not or what your last initial is but they were at least to "H" as of yesterday


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I know a lot of people who have revived it already, but all last names were early in the alphabet. I am not sure if they are doing it alphabetically or not or what your last initial is but they were at least to "H" as of yesterday


Thanks. I am a "M".


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Thanks. I am a "M".



Got one check yesterday, waiting on the second one. Last name starts with a "P"


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I heard it was based on income, but we’re both retired and not in a high bracket anyway, so don’t think that’s it , and we’re a W and got it on Wednesday. So that lettering thing is out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been stimulated.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewis said:


> I've been stimulated.


Too much information...…….


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lewis said:


> I've been stimulated.


Sounds like it went pretty quick for you.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I just read that if IRS sends money on behalf of a deceased spouse or parent you get to keep it.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Last name with a B, still waiting


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Sounds like it went pretty quick for you.


Needs to contact Romans.com....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

So did people just get their money deposited on Wednesday or are people getting money deposited yesterday and today? Somebody said its only on Wednesdays.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> So did people just get their money deposited on Wednesday or are people getting money deposited yesterday and today? Somebody said its only on Wednesdays.


Looking back Strongpersuader got his on Tuesday.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Looking back Strongpersuader got his on Tuesday.


Giving me hope.....lol!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Giving up! Will just wait for mail check, hopefully!!!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have ben living off of savings for the last 10 years so I file no taxes. So I have no Income to say. So I will get nothing from the Gment. All of my stuff is paid by an LLC. If you have an IIC and you take a pay check you open your self up to 2x tax. Ins is much cheaper than tax.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Per the faqs section if you paid out of a bank account you have to go to the self portal and put in your info.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Checks being mailed out now for people who didnt choose direct deposit when they filed for a refund.

By the sounds of it depending on your income it could take up to 20 weeks.

Still nothing here and i have direct deposit. Am i the only one still waiting ? I want to help jump start the economy like the rest of you by spending it on somthing


----------



## Buster24 (Jan 9, 2020)

70 and wife is 68....I might have made a mistake by filing 2019 taxes early....IRS site told me my taxes haven’t been processed yet....I thought IRS was so efficient ....can’t get the stimulus check until taxes are processed....sheeeeesh, taxes were filed 6 weeks ago!!!!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Checks being mailed out now for people who didnt choose direct deposit when they filed for a refund.
> 
> By the sounds of it depending on your income it could take up to 20 weeks.
> 
> Still nothing here and i have direct deposit. Am i the only one still waiting ? I want to help jump start the economy like the rest of you by spending it on somthing


Nothing here either. And the tool on irs.gov is a joke... just says "Payment status is not available"


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there any way to tell who in the family got there check? We received one. I'm 76, wife is 72. Go to the "Get my payment" site and try both myself and the wife it says no info available or something similar. Check we got was direct deposit. We both file seperate tax returns and make well under 75G a year


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just Fishin' said:


> Nothing here either. And the tool on irs.gov is a joke... just says "Payment status is not available"


Same here.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Checks being mailed out now for people who didnt choose direct deposit when they filed for a refund.
> 
> By the sounds of it depending on your income it could take up to 20 weeks.
> 
> Still nothing here and i have direct deposit. Am i the only one still waiting ? I want to help jump start the economy like the rest of you by spending it on somthing


We're still waiting too, Huntington Bank says they are coming in on Wednesdays so I'm going to keep checking and hoping lol!


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't anyone get a direct deposit stimulus today?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not me..


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, me either


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

laguna21 said:


> Didn't anyone get a direct deposit stimulus today?


Nothing here either. No status change on the irs tool either. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Afterburner (Oct 27, 2010)

I received 4 state deposits yesterday and 3 federal deposits over night, they are separate for each week. I asked for 10% withholding when I applied for state unemployment and it automatically was extended to the Federal checks


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Nothing for us


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I was able to update my direct deposit last Tuesday. It has been saying I am eligible and when they have a date they will post it to my account.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

If you haven't been to the check my payment status link on irs.gov recently, you might want to check this morning. I always pay so they don't have my bank information. This morning they requested my direct deposit information and now it says I qualify and will get my deposit soon.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

loves2fishinohio said:


> If you haven't been to the check my payment status link on irs.gov recently, you might want to check this morning. I always pay so they don't have my bank information. This morning they requested my direct deposit information and now it says I qualify and will get my deposit soon.


Same with me!!


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

OK-explain this..back on the 17th I applied for DD for both me and my sis giving respective bank acct #'s. Today she got her check in the Mail.Checked the site for me-says i'm eligible and will be notified for mailing????


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There is no explanation for anything the government may or may not do.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

loves2fishinohio said:


> If you haven't been to the check my payment status link on irs.gov recently, you might want to check this morning. I always pay so they don't have my bank information. This morning they requested my direct deposit information and now it says I qualify and will get my deposit soon.


Thanks. Got it entered!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

loves2fishinohio said:


> If you haven't been to the check my payment status link on irs.gov recently, you might want to check this morning. I always pay so they don't have my bank information. This morning they requested my direct deposit information and now it says I qualify and will get my deposit soon.


Thanks for the heads up. Finally made some progress!


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeada said:


> OK-explain this..back on the 17th I applied for DD for both me and my sis giving respective bank acct #'s. Today she got her check in the Mail.Checked the site for me-says i'm eligible and will be notified for mailing????


My retired brother and his wife always get a DD refund. Today they got a check in the mail for 2400.00. Who knows? <shrugs>


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

loves2fishinohio said:


> My retired brother and his wife always get a DD refund. Today they got a check in the mail for 2400.00. Who knows? <shrugs>


Paper checks won't supposed to come for several more weeks....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

loves2fishinohio said:


> My retired brother and his wife always get a DD refund. Today they got a check in the mail for 2400.00. Who knows? <shrugs>


Did it have Trump's signature?


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just got on the site and it said they don't have enough info,after DD for years with no changes scheeeez


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did it have Trump's signature?


No, the check had printed on it "Economic Impact Payment. President Donald J. Trump", but it was signed by a Regional Disbursing Officer, Vana Robinson.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> Paper checks won't supposed to come for several more weeks....


I'm just reporting what I know man.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Legend killer said:


> Paper checks won't supposed to come for several more weeks....


Wrong...


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy now?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats awesome. They were saying it would have been weeks.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Wrong...


yep,ours was in the mailbox today,time to put a little back in the economy!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Am I understanding it right that all on social security will receive payment?


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

dcool said:


> Am I understanding it right that all on social security will receive payment?


No this is the stimulus check and has nothing to do with unemployment


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dcool said:


> Am I understanding it right that all on social security will receive payment?


If you income is too high you will not get a check, otherwise most SS beneficiaries will get a check.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dcool said:


> Am I understanding it right that all on social security will receive payment?


Taxpayers likely won't qualify for an Economic Impact Payment if any of the following apply:


Your adjusted gross income is greater than
$99,000 if your filing status was single or married filing separately
$136,500 for head of household
$198,000 if your filing status was married filing jointly

You can be claimed as a dependent on someone else’s return. For example, this would include a child, student or older dependent who can be claimed on a parent’s return.
You do not have a valid Social Security number.
You are a nonresident alien.
You filed Form 1040-NR or Form 1040NR-EZ, Form 1040-PR or Form 1040-SS for 2019.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> If you income is too high you will not get a check, otherwise most SS beneficiaries will get a check.


The reason I ask was that I have to pay every year and they don't have my direct deposit information, but I receive social security with direct deposit.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

My oldest brother who is on SS got his direct deposited in the very first round. That check I posted is my 2nd oldest brother, who also is on SS and gets a tax refund via direct deposit each year, he got that check Friday. There doesn't seem to be any logic to how they are paying out, but at least they are paying, and more quickly than most thought.

For me, my check is going to get transferred to my Ameritrade account and it's all being invested. There's a sale going on in the stock market right now, one would be silly to pass it up if they have the means to invest.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

dcool said:


> The reason I ask was that I have to pay every year and they don't have my direct deposit information, but I receive social security with direct deposit.


You should be able to go to IRS.gov and check status / input direct deposit info.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> You should be able to go to IRS.gov and check status / input direct deposit info.


Just checked IRS site..put my DD info in on 4/17 and site says today check will be sent to bank 4/30-quicker than I thought


----------



## gobucs6789 (Sep 27, 2017)

Mine too.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine says 4/30 as well


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

4/30 here too.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Finally got the "Get my payment" site to take the wifes DD info Monday. Tried for 6 days with the correct info and was rejected. Monday morning entered same info and bingo, all's good. It didn't give me a date on when it would be sent out though....


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Mines supposed to be here tomorrow Direct deposit. I havent paid taxes in at least 6 years, but I do get SS direct deposit. So if youre in that same boat and havent got it yet you should be OK


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

No date for me....


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I was one of the first to get direct deposit it seems, they must go by how needy you are. And by direct deposit the president didn't credit for it so I got for the first time ever an explanation letter from the white house with the president's signature on the letter. How nice!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

How is one to check if the web site won't take my info because I get a DD SS check along with a different DD VA disability check ?


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

If you haven't gotten a payment yet, check irs.gov this morning. I finally got notification that I'll get my check deposited to my account on 5/6 this morning. Excellent timing, as I have an appointment at Vance Outdoors to pickup my new CCW handgun Wednesday afternoon, might have to add that Kimber 40 cal target pistol I've wanted for years to my order.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

loves2fishinohio said:


> If you haven't gotten a payment yet, check irs.gov this morning. I finally got notification that I'll get my check deposited to my account on 5/6 this morning. Excellent timing, as I have an appointment at Vance Outdoors to pickup my new CCW handgun Wednesday afternoon, might have to add that Kimber 40 cal target pistol I've wanted for years to my order.


Thanks I'll get a deposit on May 6th also....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Got stimulated on Thursday just like the website said I would.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

KaGee said:


> Got stimulated on Thursday just like the website said I would.


Yikes, they even control when we can be stimulated now. It has gone too far.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

No need for a drill instructor app to insult you and motivate to spend the money.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

loves2fishinohio said:


> If you haven't gotten a payment yet, check irs.gov this morning. I finally got notification that I'll get my check deposited to my account on 5/6 this morning. Excellent timing, as I have an appointment at Vance Outdoors to pickup my new CCW handgun Wednesday afternoon, might have to add that Kimber 40 cal target pistol I've wanted for years to my order.


My wife also....


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dcool said:


> Am I understanding it right that all on social security will receive payment?





Snakecharmer said:


> If you income is too high you will not get a check, otherwise most SS beneficiaries will get a check.


Got mine on Wed or Thurs. Went to pay some bills with electronic banking, and whoa! More money in there than I expected! I'm retired with DD.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Updated my direct deposit the first day the portal was launched and received my money on the 30th


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

We're still waiting too, irs website hasnt posted a date either


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

It appears to be updated at the end of every week, and I'm hopeful for all of you that received no news yet get some good news soon.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, this is BS - their site says my check was scheduled to be deposited on 5/6. No deposit. Called the bank this morning, they say nothing is pending deposit. Called the IRS, and, laughably, their automated recording on ALL of their phone numbers say, "Due to reduced staffing, we are not accepting ANY calls at this time." What a crock.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

was the last four of your account listed, and was it correct?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Got mine yesterday direct deposit as promised.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> was the last four of your account listed, and was it correct?


Yes it is listed and yes it is correct.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

me and the wife are still waiting on ours


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

TomC said:


> me and the wife are still waiting on ours


same here still waiting


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Still waiting ...............


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got ours the other day. Had to sign up for it since we pay every year. Paid off the credit card.

I already stimulated the economy lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Still waiting here also! Sounds like dead people are getting theirs before me!


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

The IRS.gov site must have been updated today, ours is scheduled for a 5/13 deposit keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I am waiting on the 2nd stimulus deposit for the people. lol


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Still nothing here for my family


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Still nothing here for my family


Check this morning....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

If there are any procrastinators among us, the IRS has set May 13 as the deadline for submitting direct deposit information.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

KaGee said:


> If there are any procrastinators among us, the IRS has set May 13 as the deadline for submitting direct deposit information.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackfr...ulus-bill-taxes-congress-refund/#3a9043731c65 How are we all gonna handle this new proposal if it goes thru??


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

nope...............nothing.

Saw on the news yesterday that the deceased are getting them. Thank god im not hurting right now and not depending on it to help my situation right now but im guessing i could use it way before the deceased..................just saying


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Without getting political there is a certain party that wants you to believe that they would be taking better care for you than the present one is so they will say just about anything...Long story short the 2k is not going to happen so no need to decide how to handle it.

sorry mods if this is too obvious delete


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

dont have mine yet, but my buddy got his and his deceased wifes. my women got hers, hope i dont fall thru the crack...


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I like how the entire IRS can just shut down their phones during this pandemic. Try calling them - all of their numbers say they aren't taking any phone calls right now.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I think the 2 k will happen. People got there hearts set on it and people want to get paid to live. Paying to live is ending. 2021 Interest rate futures are negative for the first time in u.s. history. Bernie sanders got quite a bit of support but not enough to win at this time but is gaining ground and someone like him will win eventually. The current parties have to appease those voters to get their votes or the other party will get their vote.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

And yet me and the wife are still waiting. wtf


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

No money for me or my wife. File taxes every year, get refunds by direct deposit.
I have went to the IRS website about 20 times and it always says my info does not match.
Starting to think I won`t get one.
I want my check and I want it now!!!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeada said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackfr...ulus-bill-taxes-congress-refund/#3a9043731c65 How are we all gonna handle this new proposal if it goes thru??


Big business is hoarding a bundle in government money.


----------

